# the game thread thread



## ferny (Jan 30, 2008)

What you do is read what the last poster said and then reply to that. It can be related or something which has no connection to the post above.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm confused. What exactly am I supposed to do?


----------



## danir (Jan 30, 2008)

Go to the fridge and get some cheese


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 30, 2008)

Today is Wednesday.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm hungry, so maybe I should get some cheese.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 30, 2008)

Today is Tuesday...

Oh no, it is Wednesday. Never mind. 

I lose track of time.


----------



## ferny (Jan 30, 2008)

Are people with b&w avatars the only ones allowed to post in here?


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 30, 2008)

that and you have to be male!


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 30, 2008)

i defy the rules...well partially...


----------



## ferny (Jan 30, 2008)

Alex will be taking you to one side for verification.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 30, 2008)

verification!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

oh boy!


----------



## mstephens (Jan 30, 2008)

im confused ferny, verification of what?


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 30, 2008)

of my female parts!


----------



## ferny (Jan 30, 2008)

To see if she's really a she.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 30, 2008)

...or my black and white avatar...


----------



## mstephens (Jan 30, 2008)

what do you all have againsed a color avatar


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 30, 2008)

what do YOU have against black and white?


----------



## ferny (Jan 30, 2008)

He has that German efficiency thing going on as well. He won't keep you long. And he appears to like his hair stroked. Keep that in mind. :mrgreen:


----------



## mstephens (Jan 30, 2008)

nothing i just prefer color (im not racist)


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 30, 2008)

Colored avatards, I mean, avatars, are lame. 

Black and white avatars are awesome.

But at least the dog has sunglasses.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 30, 2008)

have you stroked him, ferny?


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 30, 2008)

i will do some verification ... i am quite good at that.


----------



## Tangerini (Jan 30, 2008)

Does that mean I must be a kitty?
Never mind, don't answer that, I can see where that will lead.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 30, 2008)

Stroke what? 

Should I have knocked before coming into this thread again?


----------



## mstephens (Jan 30, 2008)

aint no huy gonna be strokin me!!!


----------



## mstephens (Jan 30, 2008)

tangerini i like the color avatar


----------



## ferny (Jan 30, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> have you stroked him, ferny?



No, I haven't. But I know a girl who has.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 30, 2008)

ferny... shht. don't tell anyone about the hair thing!


----------



## ferny (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry, I won't. No-one knows anything about it.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 30, 2008)

ferny, dont speak in code. drop names!


----------



## Tangerini (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL Alex, your secret is safe with me


----------



## ferny (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok. 



Now that I've dropped them you'll never know who it was. The name passed the two second rule and I won't pick it back up.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 30, 2008)

:greenpbl:


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 30, 2008)

shame you dropped it. i heard it was a nice girl.


----------



## ferny (Jan 30, 2008)

"it"? She won't be happy with that.


Alex, I have a physics question...


----------



## Tangerini (Jan 30, 2008)

:lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 30, 2008)

it is 22:35 over here ... wrong time for physics


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 30, 2008)

ferny said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've dropped them you'll never know who it was. It passed the two second rule and I won't pick it back up.



you called her an it and so i did too!!!

alex, i also have a physics question.


----------



## ferny (Jan 30, 2008)

No, no I didn't.


Bloody tell-tale edit line.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 30, 2008)

I hate midyear exams. I might just not go to school tomorrow.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 30, 2008)

glad my exams are long over ...


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 30, 2008)

i cant wait for mine to start again.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 30, 2008)

i am still not sure what this thread is about


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 30, 2008)

Sheesh, if the guy with the doctorate in physics can't figure it out, what hope do the rest of us have???


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 30, 2008)

my heating pad doesnt heat anymore. its just a pad and im bummed.


----------



## Tangerini (Jan 30, 2008)

Anty I'm pretty sure we were all set up to fail.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 30, 2008)

What? Ferny wouldn't do anything that devious would he???!!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 30, 2008)

This thread is weird. I like it.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 30, 2008)

failure is not an option here i think.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 30, 2008)

"Crying? There's no crying in baseball!"


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 30, 2008)

I wonder why you mentioned the war now!


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 30, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> "Crying? There's no crying in baseball!"



i remember crying once while playing softball. i broke my arm.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 30, 2008)

Softball is not baseball though.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 30, 2008)

so its ok to cry?


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay to cry, just never in front of the boss.


----------



## ferny (Jan 30, 2008)

Alex is a doctor???


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 30, 2008)

shhhht.... is this the thread where all my secrets get revealed??


----------



## ferny (Jan 30, 2008)

It can be anything you want it to be.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll reveal some secrets in here...





They're invisible to non-Jeremy eyes. By the way, my name is Jeremy. Oh! What revelations...


----------



## mstephens (Jan 30, 2008)

heres a secret... the song jeremy by pear jam is a pretty rockin tune!!!


----------



## Icon72 (Jan 30, 2008)

I know a guy that has wooden legs but real feet.


----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)

Is it too early for physics now?


----------



## Battou (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, It's always too early for physics


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2008)

Is there a difference between physics and quantum physics? How much?


----------



## Fangman (Jan 31, 2008)

Are medical conventions any use - a quantum of physics on a jamboree?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 31, 2008)

I always thought it was Pearl Jam (or at least my CD covers say it is), but if we really are talking about pear jam, I should make some toast to go with it.

Actually I'm curious. Is a jamboree someone who has to suffer the attentions of a jam bore? I only ask because I feel all threads should benefit from some small degree of clarity and we've seen what happens when terminology is misused in the setting of an international forum before. But I ramble...


----------



## Fangman (Jan 31, 2008)

why is it on a ramble, some of the participants are sure to turn it into an occasion to grumble


----------



## mstephens (Jan 31, 2008)

Grumbling people are ok at times but at other times they piss me off


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2008)

My tummy sometimes grumbles....




but if I feed it chocolate it stops.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

quantum physics costs less than classical physics ... quantum things are simply smaller. You might even find some 'Buy one, get one free!' offers.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)

may i buy one and get one free????


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

depends on which ones you are talking about, the red ones? or the yellow ones with the green stripes?


----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)

Can you quantify how much cheaper quantum physics is, please? I'm look for a quaint reply of high quality. Do you think you could quite manage that?


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmm, I am not the _manager_, you know. So  managing is not really my speciality.

The purple ones are out of stock by the way.


----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll have an orange one. Orange? The Churchill dog, he say "ooooooh yes".


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

The orange ones are just 5.99 this week!

Enjoy!


----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)

What are they normally?


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

8.50 ...


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

Did I mention I am at work and should not be doing this


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2008)

That was a given.


----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm at home being attacked by my cat. She has her claws stuck in my jeans now.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

try walking around with the cat attached to you ...


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)

hmm...i dont really have any money to spend, alex. so what if you just give me them for free. 

orange is fine. yellow with green stripes is fine. both is better!


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

ok, just because it is you


----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)

I did once. I got fed up of carefully removing her claws one-by-one only for her to grab on with another. So I left her like it and walked around. Then she put them into my legs to get a better grip...


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)

lolcats always make me laugh. and ferny, you made me think of this one


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

if you are a real man, you can cope with the pain!


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

what happens if you sit down with a cat attached to your behind?


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> lolcats always make me laugh. and ferny, you made me think of this one


Funny pic, and then the caption just about made me spit up my coffee!


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

I thing spelink is an issue here, though.


----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 31, 2008)

Interesting, cat with camel hoof...




(damned slow internet - see #91)


----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)

We should do our own lol photos, but without them needing cats.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)

go ahead, make one!


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)

i want to have the first post on the second page.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)

i meant third page.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)

whose your daddy?


----------



## mstephens (Jan 31, 2008)

I prefer to call my dad father. it seems much more professional


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)

usually when i answer the phone i call him father. face to face, i call him dad.


----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)

*slaps Beth's arse*


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)

oh my god. why was my ass just slapped????


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2008)

(Goes with the 'who's your daddy' comment, I believe)


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)

oh. is that normal? if i say whose your daddy, someone slaps my ass?


----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)

*smack*


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2008)

I believe you have your answer, Beth


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

Think she needs a harder slap, ferny


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)

oh my god. what did this turn into!?


----------



## mstephens (Jan 31, 2008)

this went from funny to disturbing. its like a beating thread now.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

it started as a stroking hair thread ... that was nice, but now it is all about pain


----------



## mstephens (Jan 31, 2008)

You know what they say, pain is beauty


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

who are _they_ then?


----------



## mstephens (Jan 31, 2008)

The people that always say that...   duuhhh


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

oh, you mean *them*!

I see.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2008)

Purple. So you can imagine how upset I was that you were out of the purple ones earlier.


----------



## mstephens (Jan 31, 2008)

Purple aint bad. i just hate when a bruise is so bad it turns purple and yellow!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

We might get some new shipment of purple ones later next week. I could reserve some for you!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh, pleas dew.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

morning dew?


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2008)

(Dew evenings too    )


----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)

What's the story morning... dew?


----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh, and now "who's the daddy" gets spoken in Anty's Canadian acce... voice in my head for some odd reason. Try it, it makes you feel nice inside.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice recovery there, ferny. You were headed towards the dreaded 'a' word but made a mid-sentence correction that saved _you_ a smack.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, I passed my math exam with a D-, yes! And I got a C- on my environmental exam! 

Hooray for not studying!


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)

im glad you passed!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, it's a miracle really. I've missed every other day of school all month.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)

Mike and I were unable to find a Chipotle on our lunch break.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 31, 2008)

tnecca na tog sah ytna


----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Nice recovery there, ferny. You were headed towards the dreaded 'a' word but made a mid-sentence correction that saved _you_ a smack.



I'm now regretting not saying accent.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 31, 2008)

Wouldn't Anty with an accent be Anté?


----------



## ferny (Jan 31, 2008)

She's Canadian, so it's be Ant-eh?


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)

ferny, that joke was _really_ bad and for some reason i find it _really _funny!


----------



## duncanp (Jan 31, 2008)

time to jeopardies  this back to lolcats... :er:


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 31, 2008)

this one is for you, alex!


----------



## Tangerini (Jan 31, 2008)

"My answer in answering the question: "What does the red spectrum tell us about quasars?" --Write bigger.-- There are various words that need to be defined: what is a spectrum, what is a red one, why is it red, and why is it so frequently linked with quasars? What the hell is a quasar?"


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> tnecca na tog sah ytna


Hmmm, tough code to crack. I'll get right on it.  :er:



Chris of Arabia said:


> Wouldn't Anty with an accent be Anté?


 layball:



ferny said:


> She's Canadian, so it's be Ant-eh?


----------



## ferny (Feb 1, 2008)

Why would the police want to run from a thread?


----------



## ferny (Feb 1, 2008)

It says pun, doesn't it. :meh:


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 1, 2008)

And I'm off to fail a nice AP Microeconomics exam. Wish me luck, buds. 

Failing is lame, eh? 

Maybe I'll pass though, with a wee bit o' luck, that'd be wicked.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 1, 2008)

:mrgreen:



spiffybeth said:


> this one is for you, alex!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 1, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Hmmm, tough code to crack. I'll get right on it.  :er:



You might win a prize!!


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm thinking about changing my B&W avatar of Dr. Strangelove to this

What do you think?


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 1, 2008)

so that is the real you???


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes, I have decided to come out of the closet.

Wait......that is not quite what I meant.....


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 1, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Yes, I have decided to come out of the closet.
> 
> Wait......that is not quite what I meant.....



What are you saying, bud? 
Eh?


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 1, 2008)

Be?


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Feb 1, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> What are you saying, bud?
> Eh?


 
I don't know....

My lame attempt at humor.


----------



## mstephens (Feb 1, 2008)

C?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 1, 2008)

im lost.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 1, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> I don't know....
> 
> My lame attempt at humor.



Hey, we can't all be champs at humour like me. 

But, between you and me, bud, your attempt was pretty funny.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 1, 2008)

Someome should offer Beth a map and a compass ...


----------



## ferny (Feb 1, 2008)

How will drawing circles on a map help her?


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 1, 2008)

hmm, it might help her feeling better at least


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 1, 2008)

why dont YOU offer me a map and compass? do you hate me??????


----------



## ferny (Feb 1, 2008)

Who, me? I don't hate you. Now bend over and let me give you another spank.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 1, 2008)

naaah.. no hate at all as you should know!! :hugs:

just thought map and compass has more style than a GPS :mrgreen:


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 1, 2008)

ferny is right, drawing circles on the map will only get me so far.............


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 1, 2008)

you better don't draw anything on my map.. this is worse than squeezing toothpaste tubes in the middle!


----------



## ferny (Feb 1, 2008)

Don't leave me hanging! Someone bend over! I'm not fussed who any more.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 1, 2008)

I will not bend over .. and I am not going to pick up that soap!!


----------



## ferny (Feb 1, 2008)

You'll not go further than giving me a hug? Tease!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 1, 2008)

:mrgreen:


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 1, 2008)

please dont squeeze the toothpaste tube from the middle.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 1, 2008)

ferny, bend over.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 1, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> ferny, bend over.



where is Dave with those red furry handcuffs!!

.. this could be fun to watch :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Feb 1, 2008)

They might come out tonight, I'm off to get drunk celebrating his and my (tomorrow) birthday.


And thanks a lot, Beth! Now I can't sit down.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 1, 2008)

ferny said:


> And thanks a lot, Beth! Now I can't sit down.



she has got strong arms, right?


----------



## ferny (Feb 1, 2008)

No she's got biceps like a sparrow's knee. It's that massive hand of her which does the damage.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 1, 2008)

its all in the flick of a wrist!


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 1, 2008)

eep what is going on in here?


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Feb 1, 2008)

Geez, Beth, is this you?

Remind me never to get on your bad side......


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Feb 1, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> eep what is going on in here?


 
Who knows.....


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 1, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Geez, Beth, is this you?
> 
> Remind me never to get on your bad side......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLumXyFM6wE



good lord!

(but that might just be me! )


----------



## ferny (Feb 2, 2008)

Are all women self-centered hypocrites?

Me not happy.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 2, 2008)

No, they are not.  Just as all men are not cheating, lying scumbags.

Any other questions I can clear up for you??   :greenpbl:


----------



## ferny (Feb 2, 2008)

Why?


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 3, 2008)

ahh that one's easy.

Why not?


----------



## Fangman (Feb 4, 2008)

Because they have to stay out of the way of legal eagles - even if they are penguin lovers.


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 4, 2008)

Do Eagles eat Penguins? Even Legal Eagles?


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 4, 2008)

Penguins have good taste but do not necessarily taste good. Besides, raw fish (a la sushi) is more what Eagles like to nosh on.


----------



## mstephens (Feb 11, 2008)

who ever said eagles "nosh"? i thought they just ate fish


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 12, 2008)

this thread is seriously lacking in the Otter department


----------



## Battou (Feb 12, 2008)

This thread has departments


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 12, 2008)

Third floor.........lingerie.


Fourth floor........badgers.


----------



## Battou (Feb 12, 2008)

so it's safe to say there are no apartments or compartments then, right?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 12, 2008)

ugh


----------



## Fangman (Feb 12, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> ugh



Did a penguin, otter or badger make a mess on the compartmented apartment floor then or did someone drop the soap in hope that a bending soul might be found.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 12, 2008)

...someone dropped the soap!


----------



## mstephens (Feb 12, 2008)

clean up in isle 3


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 12, 2008)

my water broke


----------



## Battou (Feb 12, 2008)

clean up in isle 3


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 12, 2008)

omg! what happened in aisle 3? it must be a large spill!


----------



## Battou (Feb 12, 2008)

Kids


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 12, 2008)

perfect snowflakes are falling right now. 

dendrites are on tap!


----------



## Battou (Feb 12, 2008)

Holy particular h**l, there is a hole in the roof over Isle 3 now?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 12, 2008)

you should have perfect flakes too where you are when it starts snowing there. get the macro lens and get outside!!!

...or just stand under the hole in aisle 3...


----------



## Battou (Feb 12, 2008)

OIC


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 12, 2008)

snowflakes. perfect snowflakes....i brought the wrong camera today, but still, you can see it.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 12, 2008)

you sure thats not dandruff?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 12, 2008)

i've been exposed!

but dont my flakes take a beautiful shape?!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm more concerned with that fabric - is that your sock?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 12, 2008)

the sleeve of my sweatshirt


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 12, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> but dont my flakes take a beautiful shape?!



indeedy they do


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 21, 2008)

hi


----------

